# creek smallmouth



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I live in the mason area and was wondering if anybody was willing to let me in on some stretches of creek known to catch some good smallmouth. I have fished a few spots in Lebanon and wanted to check out some new spots.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Turtle creek south of 42 has some nice holes all the way to the LMR . It is usually clean and clear but I have not fished it for a long time


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Todds Fork isn't too bad a drive from you. Great smallmouth fishing there too


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Turtle creek is where I normally go since I can get there in less than 15 min, I have went a few times this year and I have had decent action each time. Nothing of too much size but still a good fight. Not sure on where Todds fork is but I will look into that for sure.
Thanks


----------



## jhurst (Jun 9, 2010)

Todd's Fork runs from Cowan Lake to the LMR in Morrow. Since the population of fish comes from Cowan there are a lot of different species. I've caught crappie, LM, SM, saugeye and I've even hooked a few musky but haven't landed them.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks jhurst.sounds like some good water then. Where would be the best place to park, im not that familiar with the area so if you could help me out with an intersection or something like that I could figure something out from there?


----------



## Daz (May 13, 2009)

Todd's Fork for sure, 22 & 3 north to Morrow, turn right before the bridge, creek bends to the left, park anywhere you can find along road. Haven't been there in awhile my Dad used to take me there all the time.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

give specifics in pm's if you dont want 40 people at your fishing spot this weekend. just a word of caution


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for given up those holes. will have to find some new places to fish now. last time someone gave a specific spot like this (on the LMR) it was filled with trash, fished out, and always had 4 or more people fishing it every time I tried to go back to it. 

There are now 300+ people that know of this spot.


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

Amen to that CO_trout and imalt.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I disagree with the last 3 post's . If everyone gave specific's there would be to many choice's and no crowd's at any particular spot . Beside's 40 people could go to one spot and most of them would not catch much anyway . I can understand feeling possesive about a particular site but 1000's of people know about most spot's or can figure out the good places to fish on any given river without much effort . Remoteness and difficulty of access are what I see limit's people at any given site . I hope your site remain's good fishing for you but sharing do's not hurt anyone . Like they say everything that go's around come's around


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll go in after it said:


> I disagree with the last 3 post's . If everyone gave specific's there would be to many choice's and no crowd's at any particular spot . Beside's 40 people could go to one spot and most of them would not catch much anyway . I can understand feeling possesive about a particular site but 1000's of people know about most spot's or can figure out the good places to fish on any given river without much effort . Remoteness and difficulty of access are what I see limit's people at any given site . I hope your site remain's good fishing for you but sharing do's not hurt anyone . Like they say everything that go's around come's around


Stick around for a while and you'll be sure to regret that. Dont believe it, post your best spot and see.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been putting on all the place's I fish since I joined . Most of them are very public places . I really do hope your hole do's not get trashed . See ya


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Todds Fork is shallow this time of year. I would stick to the LMR


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

you fish at the lower dam a little different story


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I have fished at the lower dam in Hamilton one time . I fish the County Park lake's , Acton , East Fork , Ceaser's Creek , Stonelick and Rush Run . I have mentioned all these before and will be happy to give exact location's as I shore fish only and I on a very limited budget . I will also be happy to give my guess for best season's and bait or lure for a particular specie's . Still doesn't mean you will catch anything or fish my spot's out . It's time to get fishing by the way this cool weather is giving us another small window of good fishing . I believe weather may be the one factor that make's or break's a fishing trip although luck must come in a close second . Oh wait having your hook actually in the water help's as well


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Still all are lakes rivers and creeks are completely different


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I am the one who started this thread and want to thank the people that have helped me out and told me about a new place to fish.....for those of you who think its some major deal to tell about spots then keep it to yourself I dont care. Complain about the people; complain about the trash but your going to get that if you put your spots on here or not. A fishing hole that is right by a public park cant be too big of a secrete anyway.im sure a lot of people know about it. I thought this sight was for fisherman to talk to other fisherman so we can get out and enjoy the great outdoorsmaybe I was wrong. There is a lot of water and a lot of fish out there fellas, I think we can share a little bit without causing a major deal about it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

What you newb's fail to understand is that there is a pm where you can tell someone a spot in private. There are alot of lurkers on here that contribute nothing but just look for spots. I never told anyone not to share their spot I could careless. I just said to do it thru a pm. And there are many people on here that will tell you spots have been wiped out by people giving out exact locations on here. Why do you think most neighborhood ponds are no trespassing. One person does good there tells all about it then there are 20 people at a neighborhood pond leaving trash behind being a nuissance and ruining it for everybody. I know of what used to be an awesome pond in west chester where this exact thing happened. It has kind of gotten ridiculous on here with everyone asking spots. With the technology of google maps and so on it should be pretty easy to figure out. Asking questions on lures is one thing but the amount of posts on here of "Where is your favorite spot" is absurd


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

WOW bud you can really tell someone off calling me a newb and all. I think you are taking this a little too serious. Post a spot on here and every one knows or PM someone and they will tell people and still everyone knows..whats the difference. If you would look at my original post you would see I never put where is you favorite spot I asked about stretches of river that had decent fishing then asked about where a place to park was, its not like I wanted you to hold my hand and walk me down to the water. I would call you a liar if you said you have only fished places that you alone found and that you have never went to place someone told you they had good action. I agree with you on the fact that there are slobs out there that dont care about anything and will leave trash and whatnot but unless you have a private pond with a wall around it thats going to happenthats just the facts of life.and dang a newb like me figured that out all by myself..if you dont like what people put on this sight then find another or just dont get on any and you wont have to think about it.


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

deerslayinbassassasin said:


> I am the one who started this thread and want to thank the people that have helped me out and told me about a new place to fish.....for those of you who think its some major deal to tell about spots then keep it to yourself I dont care. Complain about the people; complain about the trash but your going to get that if you put your spots on here or not. A fishing hole that is right by a public park cant be too big of a secrete anyway.im sure a lot of people know about it. I thought this sight was for fisherman to talk to other fisherman so we can get out and enjoy the great outdoorsmaybe I was wrong. There is a lot of water and a lot of fish out there fellas, I think we can share a little bit without causing a major deal about it.


Amen to that... we have all had help finding spots and tactics...


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Newb is purtty harsh man. Lurkers are real though, but I digress. ELE! Its just fishing guys.


----------

